# Compiler THC hydra sur mac



## Fehin (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous ! Il y a quelques semaines j'ai voulu télécharger l'application Thc hydra qui est indiquée comme compilable sur mac , malheureusement pas moyent d'y arriver. Apparemment  on conseil d'utiliser Xcode mais je ne vois pas comment.
Merci d'avance pour tout vos conseil


----------



## ntx (14 Février 2010)

Ca veut faire le hacker et c'est même pas capable de compiler un malheureux programme 
Retourne à tes études :rateau:


----------

